# Another nail



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Whilst in Applecross over the last week, my wife noticed a large motorhome in the Inn car park. As she drove past, the owner got out of the van with a large rubbish bag, walked over to the Inn and stuffed it into their dustbin.

There are public bins in the public car park about 150 metres away!


----------



## Tbear (Jan 8, 2017)

I keep thinking about buying a paintball gun to discourage the local cats from using my bird table as a dinner table. Perhaps it could have several uses?

Richard


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

Perhaps they spent the night drinking and eating in the pub. But even if the didn't I don't see a problem. They put rubbish in a rubbish bin. Now if they had dumped it in the hedge that would different.


----------



## sak (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Perhaps they spent the night drinking and eating in the pub. But even if the didn't I don't see a problem. They put rubbish in a rubbish bin. Now if they had dumped it in the hedge that would different.



The pub has to pay to get their bin emptied, now can you see the problem ?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Perhaps they spent the night drinking and eating in the pub. But even if the didn't I don't see a problem. They put rubbish in a rubbish bin. Now if they had dumped it in the hedge that would different.



You can't see the problem with using a bin owned by a business rather than a public bin a short walk away?

I spent every night for a week in the pub but never felt the need to leave my rubbish there. The bins at the house we rented were full until Friday when the bin men came. We were quite happy to drive a mile and a half to the public bins.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Another example of more ammo for those wanting to clamp down on wild campinging around the area, Rob.



Indeed Terry. Imagine everybody on the NC500 trying to use the pub bins! Chatting with the staff at the pub, I think the new route is seen as a bit of a double edged sword.

The pub now has no overnighting signs on the car park.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Indeed Terry. Imagine everybody on the NC500 trying to use the pub bins! Chatting with the staff at the pub, I think the new route is seen as a bit of a double edged sword.
> 
> The pub now has no overnighting signs on the car park.



Should it be removed from the POIs?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

2cv said:


> Should it be removed from the POIs?



I didn't realise it was on there Bill.

I have always asked permission before parking there. But, as you will know, there are plenty of spots thereabouts.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 8, 2017)

I must admit I carry a key to access commercial bins if needed,the business gets charged the same regardless of how much is in it,but I'm not blatant about it.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 8, 2017)

Asterix said:


> I must admit I carry a key to access commercial bins if needed,the business gets charged the same regardless of how much is in it,but I'm not blatant about it.



Is there not a penalty for overflow. You have no idea how much the company may need to put in there afterwards.

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Asterix said:


> I must admit I carry a key to access commercial bins if needed,the business gets charged the same regardless of how much is in it,but I'm not blatant about it.



Really?

If I found anybody using the skip at my business I would re deposit the rubbish all over their vehicle.

I have to replace my skip when it gets full, the more often I replace it the more it costs.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 8, 2017)

Tbear said:


> Is there not a penalty for overflow. You have no idea how much the company may need to put in there afterwards.
> 
> Richard



Very unlikely with commercial bins that there would be an extra charge,too much competition for business,different story with household bins as it is usually council policy that lids must be closed.
We are only talking about a shopping bag full so not likely to affect a commercial size euro bin.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Really?
> 
> If I found anybody using the skip at my business I would re deposit the rubbish all over their vehicle.
> 
> I have to replace my skip when it gets full, the more often I replace it the more it costs.



Oooh a skip,I'm more likely to be removing items!


----------



## Cass (Jan 8, 2017)

As much as would of used the public bins or taken it with me, how do we know that they had not asked to use the bin, just a thought,


----------



## Tbear (Jan 8, 2017)

Asterix said:


> Very unlikely with commercial bins that there would be an extra charge,too much competition for business,different story with household bins as it is usually council policy that lids must be closed.
> We are only talking about a shopping bag full so not likely to affect a commercial size euro bin.



But if you encourage folk on here, how many will dump a couple of large bin liners. You are correct in that the company I work for pays by the tonne so a small bag would not show but to a small business next to a wilding spot?

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Cass said:


> As much as would of used the public bins or taken it with me, how do we know that they had not asked to use the bin, just a thought,



That is of course quite possible.

Knowing Judith the landlady, though, I would have thought that she would have politely pointed them to the public bins.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 8, 2017)

Tbear said:


> But if you encourage folk on here, how many will dump a couple of large bin liners. You are correct in that the company I work for pays by the tonne so a small bag would not show but to a small business next to a wilding spot?
> 
> Richard



Would that be Veolia charging by the tonne? It's often a problem for small businesses with just a wheelie bin,most secure them with a padlock and give the spare key to the bin truck driver.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Asterix said:


> Oooh a skip,I'm more likely to be removing items!



As it happens, many people do remove items (with my permission), our skip fills up very quickly with offcuts of wood which people take for their woodburners.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 8, 2017)

Asterix said:


> Would that be Veolia charging by the tonne? It's often a problem for small businesses with just a wheelie bin,most secure them with a padlock and give the spare key to the bin truck driver.



Sorry but I have no idea which company. Its a hospital so it may be different company for the different waste. Radio active, Bio hazard, Chemical, we have the lot and I can only imagine the cost.

Richard


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 8, 2017)

Were you in new years eve Rob?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> Were you in new years eve Rob?



I was in there in the afternoon with my eldest son and son in law and young grandson, but having been driving since midnight the night before, we were too knackered to stay later. The pub was closing at 10, but we had planned to wander over to the Keilidh at the village hall, but we slept through!

There were 3 motorhomes on the car park when we arrived, were you one of them?


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jan 8, 2017)

I think _RobMac_ gives us food for thought. 

We, well I don't generally generate a great deal of waste but will always, dispose of it respectfully.

If there is a council bin, it will be my preferred option (yes, I know there is a cost too) but if this is not an option or if i am staying more than a few nights, I will ask the publican or land owner for their disposal preference. 

Yes, there are strong arguments for both sides but sometimes it just comes down to common courtesy. Not what we can do but simply what we should do.

For example locking commercial bins is not and i have Googled this, a recognised form of exercise and so I must assume there is another reason it is done. Could it be that it is to restrict its use to only the business? There is an interesting thread on www.hardtimesforsmallruralbusinesses.co.uk/forums/keepoutofmybin.php  that supports this theory.

Maybe these little courtesies can add up to a better experience for all concerned?

It puts me in mind of a recent mini meet at Botany Bay. Early on the final morning, not long after the first small bird had broken the silence of the night, with a burst of flatulence... Roger, put on his shiny sheriffs badge  descended the steps of his wagon, striding purposely across the tundra, deputising Wild Camping members as he went.

Soon, he gave the signal and litter picks were drawn, black bags were filled and duly deposited in appropriate places. No sooner had it begun, then the sheriff disbanded his posse and wagons rolled, in all directions. 

This was not the cowboys litter but this was not the point, nor was it to seek favour or thanks, it was just a courteous sheriff and his posse, doing the right thing.

However, a few days passed and a signal was received, by smoke or some other such media. This indicated that the sheriffs activities had been observed by eyes, high in the hills, or maybe the top floor _'o't mill'_ where the local tribal leaders hold council.

The tribal leaders of Botany Bay, offered an invitation for the wagon trains of Wild Camping to return and rest upon their lands, anytime. 

Rob makes a similar and equally valid point

:nicethread:


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Ed on Tour said:


> ...................If there is a council bin, it will be my preferred option (yes, I know there is a cost too) but if this is not an option or if i am staying more than a few nights, I will ask the publican or land owner for their disposal preference.



On reflection Ed, as Cass pointed out it may even be the case that the 'culprit' had asked the permission, in which case I would apologise profusely.

Like many things in life, it's a bit like catchphrase 'Say what you see'. although things are not always what they appear. Just like somebody dumping their greywater may have just sprung a leak.

If I see somebody appearing to give us bad PR though, I feel obliged to post about it and as you say, food for thought.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

I though everyone did a "courteous" litter pick before moving on from a wild camp ???? 
we certainly do as it feels like the "least" we can do ...not my litter BUT that doesnt matter, IF we all did the same (as many I'm sure do) then the world would be a much pleasanter place .

The shame of it is ANY pass time that gains in popularity will eventually become subject to being abused by a small number that spoil the barrel for the rest ...
I've seen it happen in the landrover world, years ago we used to be able to drive miles and miles of "green lanes" ORPAS/BOATS/UCR's sadly well over 50% are now lost due to abuse by a small minority,forcing more use by folks that don't care onto a smaller number of lanes causing more damage.

Frankly it won't matter how much we do to try to educate folks in considerate wild camping ...there will ALWAYS be a small number that just don't give a damn and those will be the ones that ruin things for the rest of the considerate ones as they will be the ones that stick in folks minds 
and more legislation and restrictions will follow sadly .


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

Tbear said:


> Sorry but I have no idea which company. Its a hospital so it may be different company for the different waste. Radio active, Bio hazard, Chemical, we have the lot and I can only imagine the cost.
> 
> Richard



Possibly White Rose Environmental in Leeds I used to rent them trucks.

re raiding skips that was an awkward one anything from forceps to nuts and bolts that held peoples limbs together.

Not even the staff knew for obvious reasons, but it wasn't uncommon a couple of Police outriders turning up followed by armed officers and a truck containing confiscated drug hauls off the street all for the incinerator. Same happened with used bank notes.

One of my more interesting customers

Channa

I should add the forceps etc seen in the ashes from the incinerator not in the open air before incineration


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 8, 2017)

As said by Ed On Tour, I generate precious little waste, I burn most things that I can in my kelly kettle or wee firebucket/BBQ/Horizon stove.  I have two of the re-usable type carrier bags which serve as bins in the van and they get the contents tipped into a wheelie bin.  In general, I prefer to pull over and use wheelie bins by the roadside where the bins are out for collection by the local binmen, so I always check that the bin hasn't been emptied yet. I almost NEVER use bins in laybys but happily use them in car parks.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I was in there in the afternoon with my eldest son and son in law and young grandson, but having been driving since midnight the night before, we were too knackered to stay later. The pub was closing at 10, but we had planned to wander over to the Keilidh at the village hall, but we slept through!
> 
> There were 3 motorhomes on the car park when we arrived, were you one of them?



There were 3 in the corner 2 big ones together and our PVC. We were in the pub from 4.30pm had a great meal managed 3 courses bottle of wine and too much Guinness, came out and had to go for a walk to stop our bellies hurting. A good night. I can assure you my rubbish went in the bin next to the public toilet.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 8, 2017)

I would have used the public bin, but they do tend to be small and often quickly filled - another possible reason...

Anywhere I've worked had bins bigger than the 'normal' amount of waste we would produce, and would be emptied once a week at a fixed cost. I'm talking to the order of 10 years ago though, no idea if that's still the usual practice.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> There were 3 in the corner 2 big ones together and our PVC. We were in the pub from 4.30pm had a great meal managed 3 courses bottle of wine and too much Guinness, came out and had to go for a walk to stop our bellies hurting. A good night. I can assure you my rubbish went in the bin next to the public toilet.



I did see the PVC, would have said hello if I had known! The 'bin' episode was later in the week after you had gone.

The Coral Beach Bitter was very good, I stuck on that all week.

We feasted on Scallops, Rib-Eye steak, Fish Pie, Oysters, Fish and Chips and Dressed Crab over the week oh, and Venison Burgers and various desserts. Shame the Langoustines and Squat Lobsters weren't available, but we enjoyed it all immensely. 

Fantastic place.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Gang,
Ive NOT had any trouble getting rid of my rubbish responsibly over the last 18month or so Full Timing.
YES I use Bins in Laybys, Carparks & Even Public Toilets & Supermarkets if available (Finding Morrison's Have the better & Wider Bin Tops as a rule). But I More so use the Bins at Fuel Garage Forecourts, Marinas, Cafes & Other Businesses if using their facilities or Service's & Permission is given, as well as Wheelie bins if put out & seen on Bin day.

AS a Foot note & some what OCD.
I use to be Paranoid about Environment issues & RE Cycling when on my boats for over 20 years, Less so on the Re Cycling front now ime on The Nest, as I just cant afford the Water to Wash or Rinse out the Cans, Jars, Bottles & Plastic Tubs now. BUT if you Cut or screw up the Cardboard & Paper waste then put it INSIDE the Jars & Cans that have already been thrown in your bin Open end up (Lids slid down the Side) Then it really Maximises the Volume and makes it LESS Bin Bags to Use, Store & Ultimately Get rid of as a result.

Yeah OK OK,,, I MUST really get a life !.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Did any off you lads take a walk into woods behind campsite? Great to get lost in and, remains of what looks like old croft houses.



I didn't Terry. But I will make a point of doing so next time, I love seeing the old Crofts.

I did wander into Monty Hall's old Croft again. I've visited a couple of times and probably spent more time in it than he did!


----------



## tribute11 (Jan 8, 2017)

Asterix said:


> Very unlikely with commercial bins that there would be an extra charge,too much competition for business,different story with household bins as it is usually council policy that lids must be closed.
> We are only talking about a shopping bag full so not likely to affect a commercial size euro bin.



One shopping bag full? What about the other potential dozens of folk who also have only " a shopping bag full" 
If there are public bins use them or take it home.

We have a policy of picking up litter round any place we stop and carry our own gloves, litter pickers and blag bags. If no public bins around, we take the rubbish with us till we find public facilities or we take it home


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

tribute11 said:


> One shopping bag full? What about the other potential dozens of folk who also have only " a shopping bag full"
> If there are public bins use them or take it home.
> 
> We have a policy of picking up litter round any place we stop and carry our own gloves, litter pickers and blag bags. If no public bins around, we take the rubbish with us till we find public facilities or we take it home



Glad were not the only ones ....I was getting worried what folks would think of me with my bag and litter picker lol


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I did see the PVC, would have said hello if I had known! The 'bin' episode was later in the week after you had gone.
> 
> The Coral Beach Bitter was very good, I stuck on that all week.
> 
> ...



I don't think they do anything in there that's not to enjoy. :cheers: We tried getting out over the top in the morning but turned around after a couple of miles as the road was getting too bad with snow, but came across some of deer on our way up before the snow. Anyone for burgers.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Did any off you lads take a walk into woods behind campsite? Great to get lost in and, remains of what looks like old croft houses.



Not me the weather was foul in the morning, maybe next time. There will be a next time.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> View attachment 49969View attachment 49970View attachment 49971View attachment 49972
> 
> I don't think they do anything in there that's not to enjoy. :cheers: We tried getting out over the top in the morning but turned around after a couple of miles as the road was getting too bad with snow, but came across some of deer on our way up before the snow. Anyone for burgers.



I did ask my granddaughter if she wanted a Bambi Burger, she declined and went for the Thai Chicken Green Chicken Curry instead. Can't think why she thinks it's ok to kill Chickens to eat! She was upset to see a pick up truck with 3 recently shot Deer on the back though, but that's how it is.

We saw the snow on the hill on New Years day, and Judith said it remained slushy for a couple of days. I crossed the pass yesterday, the family went around the coastal route. There were still small patchy clumps of snow on top, but none on the road, although it was a bit icy still at 8 in the morning so I had to take it pretty slow.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Its a great walk, Rob. Once you clear wood near to top of hill, you wander down towards the were lochan, which is close to where you were staying. Views across the bay and sound are magnificent.
> 
> My mate, who now lives in Srathcarron, works at QinetiQ base behind Monty Hall shed when submarine manoeuvres are taking place and, from local knowledge, Monty spent most our license fee in the Inn.



Yes, I've heard a lot about Monty's lusty escapades from the locals.

He also had a caravan on the campsite whilst he spent a year in the Croft.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> I have a pic somewhere of one Stag less than 5 metre from van, was approx 2am and rutting season, bloody thing woke us up. When I opened van door to shoo it away, it was a big un, I reckon two week full washing could be hung out on his antlers!!!
> 
> Next time, weather permitting, do the walk, you wont regret it.



We had 7 round the van at 1 a.m. one year Terry! I came out of the pub full of Dutch courage, luckily they scarpered when I walked back to the van.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Aye, you dinnae want to mess with them, Rob. Recently someone was killed by a stag, which was in the garden, stag felt it was in danger being in a tight area, person got gored as stag made its way from garden. Awful way to go!



I believe she was from Cambridge Terry.

Yes, as I left the Inn, I asked one of the locals what to do. He said, "Just walk towards them, if they dinnae move, you do!"


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 8, 2017)

We visited Sands for many years before Monty's visit,   we were there last October and the place was full of needles and other drug  paraphernalia.

Alf



Robmac said:


> I didn't Terry. But I will make a point of doing so next time, I love seeing the old Crofts.
> 
> I did wander into Monty Hall's old Croft again. I've visited a couple of times and probably spent more time in it than he did!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Alf said:


> We visited Sands for many years before Monty's visit,   we were there last October and the place was full of needles and other drug  paraphernalia.
> 
> Alf



Very sad Alf.

This year there were a couple of camping chairs and a few empty beer cans, but nothing too bad. The visitors book seems to have disappeared.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

Same here when we were up there sept/Oct time... couple of knacked chairs and a few cans and generally very overgrown, gardener needs the Sack lol


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I did ask my granddaughter if she wanted a Bambi Burger, she declined and went for the Thai Chicken Green Chicken Curry instead. Can't think why she thinks it's ok to kill Chickens to eat! She was upset to see a pick up truck with 3 recently shot Deer on the back though, but that's how it is.
> 
> We saw the snow on the hill on New Years day, and Judith said it remained slushy for a couple of days. I crossed the pass yesterday, the family went around the coastal route. There were still small patchy clumps of snow on top, but none on the road, although it was a bit icy still at 8 in the morning so I had to take it pretty slow.



The road was completely covered in the morning and the snow was coming quite hard. Its the stopping on some of those steep downhills that's the problem. I have some snow chains in the van I never want to use.


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

Congratulations , you are making me insanely jealous gentleman. Many moons ago 30 years worth my in laws lived just outside Lochcarron between Kishorn  and Shieldaig. In fact when you turn left towards Applecross you can see the house Culdoran ( home of the Otter) It was fish farm and shooting estate . The fella that owned it was an Englishman who didn't endear himself that well with the locals.( I didnt like him either) Gamekeeper was a chap called Terry Doe (apt name). I grew up in a semi rural area and thought I knew the gig. In reality I knew nothing when you went out with a proper gamekeeper. 

In those days Howard Doris yard at Kishorn was still active, just before on the right were a few statics for the workers. A lot seemed to be Dutch and a regular occurrence at a weekend was one off the edge driving back Brahms'd from Shieldaig.

Fishing at Strome Ferry and a house there must be the best location in the UK.

Work up there has always been difficult , Offered a job up there be there like a shot !!!..\just enough to put bread on the table suit me.

I cant remember the ladies name but Donny and his wife who looked after the fish farm were from Lewis and their first language was Gaelic...no wonder I didn't understand. 

I am lucky I have travelled mainland Europe Pyreenees the Alps etc some stunning locations, But this little corner of our Island  is equally as beautiful. 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

Alf said:


> We visited Sands for many years before Monty's visit,   we were there last October and the place was full of needles and other drug  paraphernalia.
> 
> Alf


 Is that Sands at Gairloch ALf ? 

Channa


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

channa said:


> ............I am lucky I have travelled mainland Europe Pyreenees the Alps etc some stunning locations, But this little corner of our Island  is equally as beautiful.
> 
> Channa



It's my favourite place on Earth Andy.

My kids were even looking at house prices up there and found a 6 bedroom bungalow, which I think was up for £317k. Over a week though, I think that they realised that it may not be the place to bring up young children who would be deprived of the company of others their age, although there are obviously a few, and of course, work would be an issue.

I would move there in a heartbeat, Julie prefers just to visit though.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 8, 2017)

tribute11 said:


> One shopping bag full? What about the other potential dozens of folk who also have only " a shopping bag full"
> If there are public bins use them or take it home.
> 
> We have a policy of picking up litter round any place we stop and carry our own gloves, litter pickers and blag bags. If no public bins around, we take the rubbish with us till we find public facilities or we take it home



I doubt many people carry a bin key about with them,and I really don't like using public bins because of their small volume,they are designed for litter as opposed to household domestic rubbish. As a fulltimer,taking it home isn't an option.


----------



## hotrats (Jan 8, 2017)

What a shame if we have lost Applecross,i am disabled so nearest spot for toilet and bin emptying is handy,i ask if I can use someones bin all the time when I am wilding,if none available it comes back home in a double sealed bags.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I did ask my granddaughter if she wanted a Bambi Burger, she declined and went for the Thai Chicken Green Chicken Curry instead. Can't think why she thinks it's ok to kill Chickens to eat! She was upset to see a pick up truck with 3 recently shot Deer on the back though, but that's how it is.
> 
> We saw the snow on the hill on New Years day, and Judith said it remained slushy for a couple of days. I crossed the pass yesterday, the family went around the coastal route. There were still small patchy clumps of snow on top, but none on the road, although it was a bit icy still at 8 in the morning so I had to take it pretty slow.



Sorry for going off topic but how is the new van performing Rob.

Richard


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> It's my favourite place on Earth Andy.
> 
> My kids were even looking at house prices up there and found a 6 bedroom bungalow, which I think was up for £317k. Over a week though, I think that they realised that it may not be the place to bring up young children who would be deprived of the company of others their age, although there are obviously a few, and of course, work would be an issue.
> 
> I would move there in a heartbeat, Julie prefers just to visit though.



That resonates actually and contributed towards the inlaws moving back to Yorkshire. My father in law loved it, ex services just a big playground, like Terry into his diving etc, The mother in law liked it but struggled with the isolation , Highlight in her world was the monthly shop in Inverness.

I am being brutally honest.

My brother in law attended Lochcarron junior school, Experienced things there never heard of in Yorks neer mind seen ...Shinty as an example part of games classes. He coped with it all very well but I think children do.

I think anyone moving there as a couple it is a challenge. my opinion women are wired different in the main. Whilst a woman may not choose to wear make up everyday they like like to know whats going off in the world( should I put me tin hat on?) 

Definitely a different lifestyle. As a solo operator nowadays one that seriously appeals, Given a choice of Dewsbury or Lochcarron I am not accepting bets 

Channa


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Tbear said:


> Sorry for going off topic but how is the new van performing Rob.
> 
> Richard



We changed our minds and took the car Richard as we were renting a house up there, I didn't see the point of using up 1200 miles of my 10,000 mile insurance allowance.

The van drives really nicely though, I wouldn't envisage any problems with it going over the pass.


----------



## jann (Jan 8, 2017)

I know from experience that business's have to pay for extra waste collections. A bit unfair to ask them to pay for someone else rubbish.
as others have said every carrier bag adds up.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

channa said:


> That resonates actually and contributed towards the inlaws moving back to Yorkshire. My father in law loved it, ex services just a big playground, like Terry into his diving etc, The mother in law liked it but struggled with the isolation , Highlight in her world was the monthly shop in Inverness.
> 
> I am being brutally honest.
> 
> ...



She won't move anywhere else Andy, although we have moved all over the place in the past. The sad fact is that our son's grave is near where we live and she won't be deprived of visiting at least twice a week, if not more, also it would have to be a case of my 3 kids and their partners and our grandkids moving up there so she could watch them grow up!

Applecross does need more youngsters though to keep the primary school going, which I believe only has 11 pupils at present.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I didn't Terry. But I will make a point of doing so next time, I love seeing the old Crofts.
> 
> I did wander into Monty Hall's old Croft again. I've visited a couple of times and probably spent more time in it than he did!



There's a geocache in the yard there with mine and my daughter's name in the log..


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

jann said:


> I know from experience that business's have to pay for extra waste collections. A bit unfair to ask them to pay for someone else rubbish.
> as others have said every carrier bag adds up.



Yes,, When I had to pay for my Commercial waste management it was what I thought expensive, BUT I Got EVEN more annoyed when they use to turn up and Empty my bin when only Half full just because it was collection day (Once a Week at that point & NO food waste allowed).
However I don't think it unfair to 'ASK' for permission to chuck a bag in such a bin. We/They can always say NO !. its those that DONT ask and think they have some sort of RIGHT to use the Bin that would get my back up.
Where would most Charities be if they thought it UNFAIR to ask for donations and rely on the generosity & good nature of others to 'Pay' for a Need or Cause !.


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> This is the spot, Andy.



You are a bad man Terry teasing

I have a question and deadly serious. we set off one day from Stromeferry in the father in laws little boat everyone dressed for the inevitable squall.

I trolled a little spinner behind the boat and bang felt like a shark , A very young sea trout , put back to see another day ...then we close to an island with seals on it so pointless fishing.

And I thought to myself If I lived here be here everyday with these lads , cumbersome on land and yet so graceful in the water.

Very clear as you are well aware.. and I wondered and my question if they got used to you over weeks and you got in the water would you get fantastic underwater shots and a glimpse (privildged one at that) of their world..?

Far more interesting than Coronation Street. 

I once remember fishing in Ullapool with mackerel feathers all of a sudden "ppsssht) and a harbour seal looking at me. And I swear if it could have spoken and I think he was, no point waving a rod about mate ...you need to be in here with me !!"

Dived and re surfaced just to prove the point !!! 

I make no apology it is experiences like this that keep me going, you can keep Britains got talent...you know know how I think ...dysfunctional to some no doubt 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> She won't move anywhere else Andy, although we have moved all over the place in the past. The sad fact is that our son's grave is near where we live and she won't be deprived of visiting at least twice a week, if not more, also it would have to be a case of my 3 kids and their partners and our grandkids moving up there so she could watch them grow up!
> 
> Applecross does need more youngsters though to keep the primary school going, which I believe only has 11 pupils at present.



I haven't liked Rob seems inappropriate....Women I believe have a far stronger urge to have a nucleus around them.I don't knock it an observation.

I think men are a bit more maverick we follow what we find stimulating

I don't think there is a right or wrong simply a difference of how genders think 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 8, 2017)

No Andy ........ Applecross when we first visited in the 60's it was closed off by the MOD  just lower than the present parking Area t the gate was locked its correct name is Sand. You had to hike down from the layby up the road.

Alf



channa said:


> Is that Sands at Gairloch ALf ?
> 
> Channa


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

Alf said:


> No Andy ........ Applecross when we first visited in the 60's it was closed off by the MOD  just lower than the present parking Area t the gate was locked its correct name is Sand. You had to hike down from the layby up the road.
> 
> Alf



Thanks Alf I never took much notice but my father in law once told me it was a training ground for special services which ties in with your timings...It was that remote it served their needs for training and no doubt other monkey business.

I know a few years ago a survival / monkey business school up there the fellas running it ex regiment 

Channa


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 8, 2017)

Cass said:


> As much as would of used the public bins or taken it with me, how do we know that they had not asked to use the bin, just a thought,



Wondered when someone was gonna consider that??:cool1::idea::idea-007::bow::lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 8, 2017)

We stayed there overnight in October A Navy helicopter came at 18.00 hr and came back 08.00hrs the next morning  I assume changed staff.
I thought in the 60's it was a RAF establishment ??

I had a friend served in MTB's on his national service days they fired a torpedo at a remote Scottish island or rock outcrop they missed the Jimmy got a swift transfer the trouble it caused.
On shore leave he got left at Fort William and had to chase the boat by taxi up to Inverness.

Alf 



runnach said:


> Then would be the cold war days, Alf. Rassay Sound would be busy with the torpedo range and, as I mentioned earlier, behind monty shed is a range control HQ, complete with heli pad.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 8, 2017)

channa said:


> Possibly White Rose Environmental in Leeds I used to rent them trucks.
> 
> re raiding skips that was an awkward one anything from forceps to nuts and bolts that held peoples limbs together.
> 
> ...



I used to drive a track shovel in a landfill site, and now and again a sealed skip would turn up flanked by security guards. we would be told to reverse away from the tip face after digging a hole for them. The skip would be full of confiscated bottle of spirits. When the skip was tipped my job was to approach under guard and smash every bottle with my machine before burying the debris with household waste. Occaisionally got a load of fake watches, t.shirts, trainers etc all to be destroyed and buried too. Very upsetting for a semi-professional skip rat such as myself!:sad::sad::sad::mad1:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 8, 2017)

Andy in the 60's going up the East Coast and around the North Coast there seemed to be a Small  RAF or Amy camp every 10 miles or so when these disappeared all the croft seemed inundated with corrageted Iron sheet used for fencing and most other things the concrete building being returned to farm buildings most of these were  Coast watchers I always assumed.
My Old Electricity Board Chargehand  in the 50's was a Cockney married to a Yorkshire girl but he had been a Commando in the war he rarely talked of his war service but would talk at length on the training in the Highlands and the people who lived there.
 This was one of our reasons for first visiting when we got our first van and like most,  once visited will always return.

Alf 




channa said:


> Thanks Alf I never took much notice but my father in law once told me it was a training ground for special services which ties in with your timings...It was that remote it served their needs for training and no doubt other monkey business.
> 
> I know a few years ago a survival / monkey business school up there the fellas running it ex regiment
> 
> Channa


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

We visited the torpedo testing range at Arrochar on Loch Long.... sadly now very derelict BUT interesting wander nonetheless.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> How long ago were pics taken Mr NM, I do recall some remnants from range days, but nothing as grand a scale as viewed on pics?



Be about 3 or 4 years back now.... we were on our way to Lagavulin on Islay to deliver a motor and gearbox.


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

sak said:


> The pub has to pay to get their bin emptied, now can you see the problem ?


No I can't. If I spent £20-30 quid in there one night and wanted to put rubbish in the bin I would. And I don't know about Scotland but I had a pub in England  and the rubbish collection came under the council tax and the amount made no difference to the amount paid.


----------



## portiapug (Jan 8, 2017)

There are an enormous amount of motorhomes on the road now and this is part of the problem. I was shocked at how many I encountered up the West Coast of Scotland in October. So much so, that I reckon we will stay away from that area from now on. It is not my idea of wildcamping, although we did find the odd secluded spot without any other vans there (it was often a chore to find one).

There will be newbies doing daft things and making basic errors, plus the people in hired vans (there were lots of them that I saw). I can understand local people and local Councils doing something about it. Even the vast expanse of Europe seems to be getting flooded by vans in certain areas.


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> No I can't. If I spent £20-30 quid in there one night and wanted to put rubbish in the bin I would. And I don't know about Scotland but I had a pub in England  and the rubbish collection came under the council tax and the amount made no difference to the amount paid.


 Things have changed Tezza commercial property you pay for having to take waste away.

You pay the £20-30 for the food service and food not to dump rubbish. Your post suggests you have a god given right you don't

If you asked me not a problem , but to assume a big mistake ....I would personally tip your crap back in your van make no mistake....I hate rudeness

One or two flat tyres too later You would wish never clapped eyes on me... The days of councils for commercial waste well a memory.

I just hate rudeness and discourtesy with a passion 

Channa


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

channa said:


> Things have changed Tezza commercial property you pay for having to take waste away.
> 
> You pay the £20-30 for the food service and food not to dump rubbish. Your post suggests you have a god given right you don't
> 
> ...



Totally agree.

Arrogance like this is what gives us a bad image.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jan 8, 2017)

Times are a changing and have been for many years.  Local Councils, now faced with massive budget cuts are simply not able to offer the same _'laissez-faire' _service, they once did. They will now charge and charge hard, be it a public or private service, they now pay to dump and therefore charge to pick up, based on weight or volume.

So, does one little black bag matter?  Well yes, simply by the shear volume of motor-homes/campers in that region and many others. Many bags, make a skip full and therefore a visible problem.

Showing a little courtesy and consideration for our beer serving hosts, will go a long way. 

Every black bag now becomes an opportunity to further project the positive image of motorhoming and those who enjoy it.

:cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> No I can't. If I spent £20-30 quid in there one night and wanted to put rubbish in the bin I would. And I don't know about Scotland but I had a pub in England  and the rubbish collection came under the council tax and the amount made no difference to the amount paid.



What has your spending in the pub got to do with putting your waste in their bin? 
I had shops for many years and if all my customers thought that way, I would have needed a string of skips. Any business owner has a rubbish bin the right size for their waste, because the emptying charges are based on bin size and the costs are not small. 
It doesn't take a genius to work out that if every dickhead camper put their waste in a pub’s bin, it would use space that the pub owner needed and has to pay for.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> No I can't. If I spent £20-30 quid in there one night and wanted to put rubbish in the bin I would. And I don't know about Scotland but I had a pub in England  and the rubbish collection came under the council tax and the amount made no difference to the amount paid.



Hi Ya Tezza,
I Kinda get what your saying, & on the face of it, what we are talking about some might think hardly qualifies as a big issue in the grand scheme of things does it !. It depends on Personal Values or lack there of.
BUT my view is we have to Distinguish, & Add curtesy and a degree of Common sense to things, Especially when it is NOT our property,  Just because Someone may decided to spend £x at a business premises on a Pint and a Pie or whatever, it doesn't Necessarily give an automatic RIGHT to anything else. For example -  The use of External Private Bins, The Digging up any nice Shrub's in the Carpark Borders, Taking The Bulbs from any car park Lighting or Emptying your Cassette on the Wood Mulch as Foxs n Cats Crap their any way. Where would someone draw the line ?.
Its just nice TO Ask,,,,& BE asked I think.

Just saying...


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Ya Tezza,
> I Kinda get what your saying, & on the face of it, what we are talking about hardly qualifies as a big issue in the grand scheme of things does it !.
> BUT my view is we have to Distinguish, & Add curtesy and a degree of Common sense to things, Especially when it is NOT our property,  Just because Someone may decided to spend £x at a business premises on a Pint and a Pie or whatever, it doesn't Necessarily give an automatic RIGHT to anything else. For example -  The use of External Private Bins, The Digging up any nice Shrub's in the Carpark Borders, Taking The Bulbs from any car park Lighting or Emptying your Cassette on the Wood Mulch as Foxs n Cats Crap their any way. Where would someone draw the line ?.
> Its just nice TO Ask,,,,& BE asked I think.
> ...



Nail on the head there NZ .....

It never ceases to amaze me that "Some" folks think they are entitled to x because they did y ....Just because I've spent money in a pub it doesnt AUTOMATICALLY entitle me to sod all,Cant see my local wetherspoons being happy that because I've bought a few pints and a couple of meals that I can park up in their car park and OR dump 3 bin bags of rubbish there .

I think WE as a whole need to be very careful that we don't abuse or allow the hospitality kindly offered to us by SOME establishments to be abused .


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

***** said:


> I think, most of us have done something like this at some time or other.
> It comes down to how you feel with your conscious, are you a free loader or pay your way!
> I suppose, when I was younger, I would probably have done it, but when you get older, do you really want somebody else paying for your rubbish!



Yep,,Guilty for similar offences !
AS said earlier, I have on occation put a Carrier bag of rubbish in The Bin on my way in to do some shopping at Morrison's, & Put the UN used Salt & Sauce Packets in my pocket, Rather than return them to the counter when I have a Cooked Brekkie at Cafe.
So not a lot of difference really I suppose.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yep,,Guilty for similar offences !
> AS said earlier, I have on occation put a Carrier bag of rubbish in The Bin on my way in to do some shopping at Morrison's, & Put the UN used Salt & Sauce Packets in my pocket, Rather than return them to the counter when I have a Cooked Brekkie at Cafe.
> So not a lot of difference really I suppose.



I was thinking more along the lines as to how we promote (or the opposite) ourselves as responsible visitors to nice areas in our vans really.


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Nail on the head there NZ .....
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me that "Some" folks think they are entitled to x because they did y ....Just because I've spent money in a pub it doesnt AUTOMATICALLY entitle me to sod all,Cant see my local wetherspoons being happy that because I've bought a few pints and a couple of meals that I can park up in their car park and OR dump 3 bin bags of rubbish there .
> 
> I think WE as a whole need to be very careful that we don't abuse or allow the hospitality kindly offered to us by SOME establishments to be abused .



Perhaps I am unusual, I will do anything if I can to help someone with no eye for reward or recompense it  is what you do has a human being. As an example someone stuck in a laybye for fuel ...happy to bugger about and donate 5 litres whatever so they can get to a pump. Do it without asking, you have just bought a serious problem.

When I ran pubs someone filling my bin be well upset , no courtesy of asking odds are the answer be yes... but the courtesy thing.

If I caught them be wearing it ...if only on the fact no decency nor manners shown 

Channa

And for the tezza theory do me a favour take your £30 and don't re visit you aren't welcome ..go elsewhere


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

channa said:


> Perhaps I am unusual, I will do anything if I can to help someone with no eye for reward or recompense it  is what you do has a human being. As an example someone stuck in a laybye for fuel ...happy to bugger about and donate 5 litres whatever so they can get to a pump. Do it without asking, you have just bought a serious problem.
> 
> When I ran pubs someone filling my bin be well upset , no courtesy of asking odds are the answer be yes... but the courtesy thing.
> 
> ...



Nope not unusual ....BUT becoming rarer ....
I've lost count of the times I've stopped and changed tyres for folks ...pulled them out with the landrovers when theyve got stuck ....almost dismantled a chaps motorbike to stop it leaking fuel when he'd dropped it on it's side waiting for the ferry to Orkney earlier this year,helped folks put their tents up and made them brews when it's been raining etc ...even stuck next doors gutters back up after they blew down not long after he'd acted like a complete cock jockey .

What goes around comes around ....a local chap dragged me out of a ditch after I slid off the road avoiding a vw camper driven at speed on a single track road ....he wouldnt take a penny though so stuck £20 in the community charity box just down the road ....
Take me for granted though and I've a long memory ;-) 

A little common decency goes a VERY long way ...just wish more folks would remember that .


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Nope not unusual ....BUT becoming rarer ....
> I've lost count of the times I've stopped and changed tyres for folks ...pulled them out with the landrovers when theyve got stuck ....almost dismantled a chaps motorbike to stop it leaking fuel when he'd dropped it on it's side waiting for the ferry to Orkney earlier this year,helped folks put their tents up and made them brews when it's been raining etc ...even stuck next doors gutters back up after they blew down not long after he'd acted like a complete cock jockey .
> 
> What goes around comes around ....a local chap dragged me out of a ditch after I slid off the road avoiding a vw camper driven at speed on a single track road ....he wouldnt take a penny though so stuck £20 in the community charity box just down the road ....
> ...



I guess we are OT but a little story ...I left a campsite one night the people employing me reall yfcuked me off big style ....So I am wilding , following morning I heard a cough and splutter ...I told my dog to leave it albeit curious, and underneath my van swear to god was a young lad slept the night...Anyway I made two cups of tea ..to this day I have no idea what he was running from. Giving him that cuppa was like giving the world cup ..He spoke no English my French crap a cuppa later we parted company. 

My point is the lad was down on his luck for sure hopefully helped him a tad. I didn't feel threatened etc \I helped because I could. This is the first time I have told this tale 

The point ? this lad on his arse wasn't looking to take advantage, so When I read how people feel that spending a tenner in a pub are entitled to something ..You are entitled to nothing merely taking the piss out the situation .

Manners maketh man ...I would far rather deal with someone on their arse than someone that thinks because they have spent money have a right 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I was thinking more along the lines as to how we promote (or the opposite) ourselves as responsible visitors to nice areas in our vans really.



Of course your right, & I Totally agree.

Isn't it a shame that 'THAT EXCACT' train of thought isn't reciprocated from the People in the Nice Towns n Cities to Visitors like us !,
I've just parked up at a place that I have used on a few occasion's last year in a town, as I am visiting some friends, Going shopping for some bits, & its my turn to Take them out to Lunch somewhere locally tomorrow & I am faced with -

Dropbox - IMAG1870_1.jpg

I guess I will have to find somewhere else to park up !. Disgusting.....


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Rob, did you purchase fuel at Applecross before heading doon the hill??



I filled up at Fort William on the way up Terry, which was enough to get me to Applecross and home again.

My son said it was 1.48p a litre if you were after the price?


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Rob, did you purchase fuel at Applecross before heading doon the hill??



Pay and display fuel .....THE future for some of the smaller villages/settlements ...AND a heap easier for me to use than find fuel out at Ardnamurchan on the weekend that princess Di ...Died ...Nothing open for miles around and me on vapour in my escort van wild camping ...
Fortunately the owner of the stores (And fuel pump) took pity on me and hand cranked a tank full into the van so I could continue ;-)


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Yes Rob, was curious of the current price, how did this compare with Fort Bill?



We paid £1.18 at Morrisons on the way up Terry, apparently a lot of the smaller garages around F. Bill were the same. My son reckoned it was £1.22 at the same Morrisons on the way back.


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

channa said:


> Perhaps I am unusual, I will do anything if I can to help someone with no eye for reward or recompense it  is what you do has a human being. As an example someone stuck in a laybye for fuel ...happy to bugger about and donate 5 litres whatever so they can get to a pump. Do it without asking, you have just bought a serious problem.
> 
> When I ran pubs someone filling my bin be well upset , no courtesy of asking odds are the answer be yes... but the courtesy thing.
> 
> ...


And as for my theory.......we'll have a look to see how many pubs are closing down because with an attitude like that.....you would never see my 30 quid and I'm damm sure it would be on trip advisor and everywhere else I could give a bad review. Things ain't what they use to be .


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> And as for my theory.......we'll have a look to see how many pubs are closing down because with an attitude like that.....you would never see my 30 quid and I'm damm sure it would be on trip advisor and everywhere else I could give a bad review. Things ain't what they use to be .



If you gave a bad review detailing the reasons, I doubt that you would get a lot of sympathy!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> And as for my theory.......we'll have a look to see how many pubs are closing down because with an attitude like that.....you would never see my 30 quid and I'm damm sure it would be on trip advisor and everywhere else I could give a bad review. Things ain't what they use to be .



Hi ya,

SOooo, Have I got this right,, Maybe I'm reading it wrong.
The way I read that is - You would give a Business a BAD report on a well used & what some would say influential Comparison review site, NOT for the fact of Bad Service, Food, Drink, Surroundings and Value for money etc etc.
But for them NOT allowing you to use their Private outside waste facilities !.


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> If you gave a bad review detailing the reasons, I doubt that you would get a lot of sympathy!


Not after sympathy....a bad review is just that. Then people can make up their own minds.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> And as for my theory.......we'll have a look to see how many pubs are closing down because with an attitude like that.....you would never see my 30 quid and I'm damm sure it would be on trip advisor and everywhere else I could give a bad review. Things ain't what they use to be .



Priceless .....

you cannot dump your unwanted crap in someone elses bin for free without the basic consideration of asking,and you'd see your arse about it and leave a bad review ....

you are absoloutley right "Things ain't what they use to be"


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> 
> SOooo, Have I got this right,, Maybe I'm reading it wrong.
> The way I read that is - You would give a Business a BAD report on a well used & what some would say influential Comparison review site, NOT for the fact of Bad Service, Food, Drink, Surroundings and Value for money etc etc.
> But for them NOT allowing you to use their Private outside waste facilities !.


yep I would. I spent money in there on a meal and some drinks and then somebody came out and told me off for putting rubbish in a bin...lol in a RUBBISH BIN . To right I would.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Not after sympathy....a bad review is just that. Then people can make up their own minds.



Vengeful and spiteful?

I thought that you had posted many times that you had been brought up to be nice?


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Threads fecked now, Tezza now posting, next we will have politicians in the mix, along with more pasting than at a decorators convention....lol.


Take a look back....think my first post was number 3 ....then you came along and messed it. We are doomed.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Threads fecked now, Tezza now posting, next we will have politicians in the mix, along with more pasting than at a decorators convention....lol.



Well he has made 9 posts so far this year Terry. Not a pleasant one yet.

I hope things improve!


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Well he has made 9 posts so far this year Terry. Not a pleasant one yet.
> 
> I hope things improve!


lol...and you started a thread about somebody putting rubbish in a rubbish bin.....hahahahaha next you will complaining about somebody who had the nerve to turn a tap on to get some water.....I know I know...the very cheek of it.

hey it's gonna be a long year. Read my post number 3 again and tell me why it's not nice. Read my post on anti social behaviour and tell me what not nice about it?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> lol...and you started a thread about somebody putting rubbish in a rubbish bin.....hahahahaha next you will complaining about somebody who had the nerve to turn a tap on to get some water.....I know I know...the very cheek of it.
> 
> hey it's gonna be a long year. Read my post number 3 again and tell me why it's not nice. Read my post on anti social behaviour and tell me what not nice about it?



Why would I object to anybody turning on a tap????? You are moaning about something I never said!

Make that 10.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> yep I would. I spent money in there on a meal and some drinks and then somebody came out and told me off for putting rubbish in a bin...lol in a RUBBISH BIN . To right I would.



OH,,,OK,,,!

But was it YOUR Rubbish Bin ?
Was it a Public Rubbish Bin ?
OR
Did you have Permission to use someones Private Bin ?

I have to say, Very Bazar way of thinking you have in my view. But that's the Beauty of being an individual, It takes all sorts. Be Safe & be Happy.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

Wonder IF Tezza would object to folks helping themselves to his outside tap OR filling his bins without asking ....maybe we could park on his drive ....

My money is he's the first one out running after someone that's just stuck something in his bin without asking .


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Wonder IF Tezza would object to folks helping themselves to his outside tap OR filling his bins without asking ....maybe we could park on his drive ....
> 
> My money is he's the first one out running after someone that's just stuck something in his bin without asking .



I'm sure you are right. I think he just fancies a row.


----------



## Myrkk (Jan 8, 2017)

Tbear said:


> Sorry but I have no idea which company. Its a hospital so it may be different company for the different waste. Radio active, Bio hazard, Chemical, we have the lot and I can only imagine the cost.
> 
> Richard



Companies that lift clinical waste are  xpensive due to the nature of the waste. We always try to keep our waste separated out to reduce the cost a little.  Woe betide the person who puts their hand paper in the clinical waste bin lol


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I'm sure you are right. I think he just fancies a row.



Well get him a dinghy and a pair of oars and give him a good push off.


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

Right let's look at this properly , yousay you or your wife saw somebody coming out of a rv and putting rubbish in the pubs rubbish bin.
first of all you saw a black bag...might it some bottles they bought in the pub the night before ? A couple of empty wine bottles?. You also say there is a public rubbish bin 150 mars away....could that bin have been full? Thirdly when the occupants of the rv retired for the night  after maybe spending it in the pub could they possibly asked permission to use that bin? Did that bin actually have the pub name on it ?
 Now you see......all you saw was somebody putting rubbish in a bin and everybody has jumped on the bandwagon of " it's giving us a bad name"  without actually knowing any of the details. 
I was just asked if I would give a bad review....well you have just given one about that rv owner without knowing any of the facts involved. Just jumping in with supposition.


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Whooooooooosh, cant get any easier.
> 
> :lol-061:



 I know...you bite at every post I make hahahahaha


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Right let's look at this properly , yousay you or your wife saw somebody coming out of a rv and putting rubbish in the pubs rubbish bin.
> first of all you saw a black bag...might it some bottles they bought in the pub the night before ? A couple of empty wine bottles?. You also say there is a public rubbish bin 150 mars away....could that bin have been full? Thirdly when the occupants of the rv retired for the night  after maybe spending it in the pub could they possibly asked permission to use that bin? Did that bin actually have the pub name on it ?
> Now you see......all you saw was somebody putting rubbish in a bin and everybody has jumped on the bandwagon of " it's giving us a bad name"  without actually knowing any of the details.
> I was just asked if I would give a bad review....well you have just given one about that rv owner without knowing any of the facts involved. Just jumping in with supposition.



Yes, my wife watched him do so.

I didn't say what colour the bag was. But it was white.

I know that the public bins were'nt full because I was using them!

No, it wasn't bottles.

It didn't need the pub name on it, it was on their property!

As I have said, if they had permission, then I would apologise. I will ask the landlady when I go up next month. As for giving him a bad review, well yes, but nobody has a clue who he was! However, the thread has moved on, whether he had permission or not, you are arguing that it is Ok to dump rubbish without permission.

What a strange mind you have!


----------



## Tbear (Jan 8, 2017)

Myrkk said:


> Companies that lift clinical waste are  xpensive due to the nature of the waste. We always try to keep our waste separated out to reduce the cost a little.  Woe betide the person who puts their hand paper in the clinical waste bin lol



If only everyone would take that attitude the health would save a fortune but because some idiots insist on throwing whatever they have in the nearest bin, many areas are declared all clinical waste. We even had syringes classified as sharps for a while:rolleyes2:

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

I might add that the pub would require a permit to accept other peoples household waste.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Rob, streetview link I posted, couple sitting outside their T5, to right of this, grass area next to tele pole, is water still available, see blue water pipe?



I don't think so Terry. Last time I saw it last year, it was spraying water everywhere after the freeze and thaw. It may be though.

The big house has now been completely renovated so they may have moved it when they did that.

I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

HEY,,,WHOO HOO,,, Sorry to digress for a second but I am now OFFICIALLY FAMOUS !.
YES YES my minions I AM ON GOOGLE EARTH STREET VIEW !.
Autographs via SAE & a £50 Donation.
If Your lucky enough to ever meet me, You will address me as SIR Zombie !.

Google Maps

Ok it was from about 7mth ago


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

I will throw another 'maybe' into the mix though.

Maybe, the people had a takeaway meal from the Inn and were simply dumping the empty cartons and paper plates, which would be acceptable. My wife's opinion was though, that there was far too much for that.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> HEY,,,WHOO HOO,,, Sorry to digress for a second but I am now OFFICIALLY FAMOUS !.
> YES YES my minions I AM ON GOOGLE EARTH STREET VIEW !.
> Autographs via SAE & a £50 Donation.
> If Your lucky enough to ever meet me, You will address me as SIR Zombie !.
> ...



Bet you'd just dumped some of your dead flesh in the waste bin.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Bet you'd just dumped some of your dead flesh in the waste bin.



Don't care, Wasn't my Bin !





OMG OMG PLEASE KNOW IM ONLY JOKING


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 8, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> HEY,,,WHOO HOO,,, Sorry to digress for a second but I am now OFFICIALLY FAMOUS !.
> YES YES my minions I AM ON GOOGLE EARTH STREET VIEW !.
> Autographs via SAE & a £50 Donation.
> If Your lucky enough to ever meet me, You will address me as SIR Zombie !.
> ...



There's a front view of you as well but you've got a blank expression :lol-053:...........Google Maps


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> There's a front view of you as well but you've got a blank expression :lol-053:...........Google Maps



Oh thank heavens for that, I thought i had Cataracts for a minute. PHEW

Hey,,, Do i get Royalties on a Pay per View basis,, Come on you lot Pay Up.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jan 8, 2017)

mind you prob make the Applecross herald....breaking news MH dumps rubbish in Pub Bin.  Really!!


----------



## tribute11 (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Arrogance like this is what gives us a bad image.



Me too


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Wonder IF Tezza would object to folks helping themselves to his outside tap OR filling his bins without asking ....maybe we could park on his drive ....
> 
> My money is he's the first one out running after someone that's just stuck something in his bin without asking .



This is where we differ....if there is room in my bin when it's outside and people want to lob a chip packet in there....then no I really don't care. Jeeees it's a bin. It's not my van , their not sleeping in my bed. They would be putting rubbish in a bin. And sorry but I would rather it went in my bin rather than on the pavement outside my home.
ITS A BIN


----------



## Wully (Jan 8, 2017)

That's it rob you've started somthing here I heard Robert Carlyle was making a new episode of hamish Macbeth the case  of the heelin bin bag


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Vengeful and spiteful?
> 
> I thought that you had posted many times that you had been brought up to be nice?


 I treat people the way the treat me. If someone is being a dick to me....then....... 
So after taking my money all night and they give me a roasting over putting rubbish in a rubbish bin...then their being dicks. Don't care if their Romanian , Brits , Welsh Scottish or any other nationality.
play nice or play dirty the choice is theirs . Don't mistake being nice as being a pushover or soft .


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

I give up.


----------



## Wully (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I give up.



Wrong thread that should be on the three word thread


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Wrong thread that should be on the three word thread



I'd be a lot happier just staying on that thread Wully!

Happy new year mate.


----------



## tribute11 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> I treat people the way the treat me. If someone is being a dick to me....then.......
> So after taking my money all night and they give me a roasting over putting rubbish in a rubbish bin...then their being dicks. Don't care if their Romanian , Brits , Welsh Scottish or any other nationality.
> play nice or play dirty the choice is theirs . Don't mistake being nice as being a pushover or soft .



All night in pub and spending only £20 to £30 pounds for food and drink. Even if this is for one person only, then pub must be very cheap or you made what you had last!

Hardly much left in the price to allow for "extras" such as waste disposal.


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

I live in weymouth not Chelsea. 6 pints at 3.5 £21...leaves £9.00 for a bit of scran.  So quite easily done. And then there would be the Mrs so double it. 
So I think they shouldn't moan if I use the bin. If they did then they wouldn't see me again.  Not rocket science is it?


edit. And to be fair to the pub ......they haven't complained. It's a wild camper that has taken it on himself to complain.


----------



## Wully (Jan 8, 2017)

Highland police arrest motorhomer over black/white bin bag found in local bin


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jan 8, 2017)

[video=youtube;kZTBDnj0Cgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZTBDnj0Cgc[/video]


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> I live in weymouth not Chelsea. 6 pints at 3.5 £21...leaves £9.00 for a bit of scran.  So quite easily done. And then there would be the Mrs so double it.
> So I think they shouldn't moan if I use the bin. If they did then they wouldn't see me again.  Not rocket science is it?
> 
> 
> edit. And to be fair to the pub ......they haven't complained. It's a wild camper that has taken it on himself to complain.



Not sure anyone is complaining about the maths of it ....
just the downright plain ignorant assumption that because you have spent there ...you have free will to do as you please without ASKING ....
I'm not sure if you are aware of those things that are called manners ...not "rocket science" NO just plain old common decency really  .


----------



## maingate (Jan 8, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> HEY,,,WHOO HOO,,, Sorry to digress for a second but I am now OFFICIALLY FAMOUS !.
> YES YES my minions I AM ON GOOGLE EARTH STREET VIEW !.
> Autographs via SAE & a £50 Donation.
> If Your lucky enough to ever meet me, You will address me as SIR Zombie !.
> ...



YAWN :sleep-040::sleep-040:

Some of us have been Global celebrities for a long time. :dance:


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> I live in weymouth not Chelsea. 6 pints at 3.5 £21...leaves £9.00 for a bit of scran.  So quite easily done. And then there would be the Mrs so double it.
> So I think they shouldn't moan if I use the bin. If they did then they wouldn't see me again.  Not rocket science is it?
> 
> 
> edit. And to be fair to the pub ......they haven't complained. It's a wild camper that has taken it on himself to complain.



No, they haven't complained. Judith the landlady was away at the time.

I have taken it on myself to complain because as a community we are supposed to promote good practice, and I certainly don't see this as such.

I am beginning to understand why some councils want to keep us on campsites with some of the arrogant 'do as I please' attitudes displayed here!


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Not sure anyone is complaining about the maths of it ....
> just the downright plain ignorant assumption that because you have spent there ...you have free will to do as you please without ASKING ....
> I'm not sure if you are aware of those things that are called manners ...not "rocket science" NO just plain old common decency really  .



no , I don't want to move their furniture around , I don't want to vomit over the bar so I'm not expecting anything except when I see a bin and I have rubbish I put it in the bin. Silly me. Next time I will lob it out the window . It's a BIN at the side of the road. In another thread running people are complaining about Maccy'd cartons on car parks and wrappers and rubbish. Now when somebody puts it in a BIN people are still complaining.


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> No, they haven't complained. Judith the landlady was away at the time.
> 
> I have taken it on myself to complain because as a community we are supposed to promote good practice, and I certainly don't see this as such.
> 
> I am beginning to understand why some councils want to keep us on campsites with some of the arrogant 'do as I please' attitudes displayed here!



ohhhhh are just trying to wind me up. " do as you please attitude" ? If only half the country did what that rv owner did we wouldn't have the crap we do have all over the place.And my attitude will remain that if I have rubbish I will put it in a bin. Deal with it or move on ehh


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> ohhhhh are just trying to wind me up. " do as you please attitude" ? If only half the country did what that rv owner did we have the crap we do have all over the place.And my attitude will remain that if I have rubbish I will put it in a bin. Deal with it or move on ehh



I think you would be told to move on.

Are you really so thick that you don't understand............. I'm wasting my time here!


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I think you would be told to move on.
> 
> Are you really so thick that you don't understand............. I'm wasting my time here!


Well if you see a problem with people putting rubbish in a rubbish bin then maybe it's not me that's thick is it now?


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> And as for my theory.......we'll have a look to see how many pubs are closing down because with an attitude like that.....you would never see my 30 quid and I'm damm sure it would be on trip advisor and everywhere else I could give a bad review. Things ain't what they use to be .


I am not quite sure what you don't understand, your attitude is not conducive how to I run things so sling your hook.

How rude to believe because you spend money you can start dumping waste without asking ....no manners , Veiled threats of bad reviews inaccurate at that on trip advisor is shameful on you because you cant get your own way too right I don't want your business and I suspect a lot of other establishments.

If you are really ex industry you should be ashamed of yourself. You seem to assume you can do what you want on my premises because you have spent £30 reality is you cant **** off elsewhere and spend it and let them deal with your delusional ideas 

Channa

PS using your lack of logic where does it stop ? upstairs in private quarters for a shower after all you spent £20 knob


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Well if you see a problem with people putting rubbish in a rubbish bin then maybe it's not me that's thick is it now?



I shall reply one last time.

Nobody is saying don't put rubbish in bins.

Nobody is saying throw your litter on the floor.

Almost everybody is agreeing that you shouldn't use somebody elses private dustbin. Use a public bin or take it home. Is that too difficult!


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I think you would be told to move on.
> 
> Are you really so thick that you don't understand............. I'm wasting my time here!




Is it their car park? If it was after this little episode they wouldn't  have the chance to tell me anything. My money would be spent in a far more accommodating establishment.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Is it their car park? If it was after this little episode they wouldn't  have the chance to tell me anything. My money would be spent in a far more accommodating establishment.



Frankly from your posts on here IF it was my business ...I'd count that as a promise .


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

channa said:


> I am not quite sure what you don't understand, your attitude is not conducive how to I run things so sling your hook.
> 
> How rude to believe because you spend money you can start dumping waste without asking ....no manners , Veiled threats of bad reviews inaccurate at that on trip advisor is shameful on you because you cant get your own way too right I don't want your business and I suspect a lot of other establishments.
> 
> ...


 First of all , name calling? No threat was made that was veiled in any way. If I don't like how a pub or business is being run....I will review it as I see fit. It's not a threat that's why there are review sites. Innacurate???? If I was the rv owner and they cam out and told me off then that is exactly what I would write. It would be so accurate down to the last word. I don't call a pedal bin size bag...must be or I just haven't seen white normal sized bin bags , dumping waste. 
Where does it stop , ? By putting my rubbish in a bin. You know like most patrons dump their waste in the outside ashtrays. God the cheek of it. Buying drinks in a pub and then expecting outside facilities for their ash. Good grief people will be expecting toilet paper in the loos next.


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Frankly from your posts on here IF it was my business ...I'd count that as a promise .


ohhh it certainly would be. I go where custom is appreciated. It's a BIN


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Tezza, I posted a streetview link, where you can see where large commercial bins are situated, nowhere near car park and, if Rob were standing in front of you, bet you would not call him "thick".



again I will say.....treat me as you want to be treated. He said I must be thick...so I pointed out that I see it the other way. Secondly I would say exactly the same face to face. Why wouldn't I?


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

runnach said:


> Point is Tezza, you don't see the point.
> 
> Hows yer mum?


 Thank you for asking...she's fair to middling.


----------



## Tezza (Jan 8, 2017)

Off to bed , I have said my piece here. At the end of the day I don't see the rv owner has doneanything bad , obviously others take a different view . And that's all it boils down to.
night


----------



## sparrks (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Off to bed , I have said my piece here. *At the end of the day I don't see the rv owner has doneanything bad* , obviously others take a different view . And that's all it boils down to.
> night



As a one off, then not really but if many people did this then it could be a problem. Bad manners though.


----------



## Wully (Jan 8, 2017)

I found the bin in question think it might be a bit of a problem


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

Tezza said:


> First of all , name calling? No threat was made that was veiled in any way. If I don't like how a pub or business is being run....I will review it as I see fit. It's not a threat that's why there are review sites. Innacurate???? If I was the rv owner and they cam out and told me off then that is exactly what I would write. It would be so accurate down to the last word. I don't call a pedal bin size bag...must be or I just haven't seen white normal sized bin bags , dumping waste.
> Where does it stop , ? By putting my rubbish in a bin. You know like most patrons dump their waste in the outside ashtrays. God the cheek of it. Buying drinks in a pub and then expecting outside facilities for their ash. Good grief people will be expecting toilet paper in the loos next.



That is if not stolen and sadly not joking.

Most landlords I dare say will let you dump waste but may request you separate glass etc how waste is collected.

To dump in a bin which is your suggestion is damn right rude. What is more concerning is a mature man you display such bad manners and arrogance and we berate the young.

Manners maketh the man something it seems you are bereft of . SO stop away 

Channa


----------



## Wully (Jan 8, 2017)

Might be this one


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 8, 2017)

Andy  this attitude by a minority of fellow van owners has been here a long time I remember in the 1980's and 1990's croft owners on the North and North West coast having to chain their bins locked,   the ones by the roadside croft down a track Tourist passing and filling the bins  " because they were there " the likes of them we will never cure.

Alf




channa said:


> That is if not stolen and sadly not joking.
> 
> Most landlords I dare say will let you dump waste but may request you separate glass etc how waste is collected.
> 
> ...


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2017)

Alf said:


> Andy  this attitude by a minority of fellow van owners has been here a long time I remember in the 1980's and 1990's croft owners on the North and North West coast having to chain their bins locked,   the ones by the roadside croft down a track Tourist passing and filling the bins  " because they were there " the likes of them we will never cure.
> 
> Alf



TBH Alf I would hope Tezza is baiting a little bit and I reacted. 

I would that rather that be the truth than him being serious thinking he can do what the fcuk he wants because he has put £20 over a bar.

I hate bad manners, and it annoys me more when elders behave with no thought, hardly an example to the youngsters.

I have just briefly read the cassette emptying episode in York . I have refrained from comment , but then then mid week we will get an innocent post questioning why our pastime is rapidly imploding ....unbelievable 

Channa


----------



## Robmac (Jan 8, 2017)

channa said:


> TBH Alf I would hope Tezza is baiting a little bit and I reacted..............



I think you're right there Andy, so did I.

I thought this thread would die out after the first page!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

Alf said:


> Andy  this attitude by a minority of fellow van owners has been here a long time I remember in the 1980's and 1990's croft owners on the North and North West coast having to chain their bins locked,   the ones by the roadside croft down a track Tourist passing and filling the bins  " because they were there " the likes of them we will never cure.
> 
> Alf



I Agree,
But what makes it worse is that 35 years ago, What might be looked upon as Seasonal acts of  Annoyance,Rudeness, Arogents & Thoughtles behavior was Known, Reported & Largely Kept Local or in tighter smaller circles.
NOW However, it appears Such behavior is openly 'Defended' & even looked upon as some sort of 'Given Right' by some & shamelessly project this on  a Further reaching Platform of The Internet That Highlights such awful points of view to a MUCH MUCH larger audience nowadays. THIS sort of act is always rememberd, RATHER than the 100s of Motorhomes & Vans that DID dispose of their rubbish responsibley.
Sad,,,Very Sad.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 8, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I Agree,
> But what makes it worse is that 35 years ago, What might be looked upon as Seasonal acts of  Annoyance,Rudeness, Arogents & Thoughtlesness behavior was Known, Reported & Largely Kept Local.
> NOW However, it appears Such behavior is 'Defended' & even looked upon as some sort of 'Given Right' by some & has a Further reaching Platform of The Internet That Highlights such awful points of view to a MUCH MUCH larger audience nowadays.
> Sad,,,Very Sad.



More of the acceptance of 'some'  folks being entitled to act like knobs because.... 'they don't know any better/had a poor upbringing/need to exercise their indivuality/inner self'  

Errrrr no they just need a large mug of grow the hell up and take responsibility for their own actions....


----------



## Wully (Jan 9, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Whilst in Applecross over the last week, my wife noticed a large motorhome in the Inn car park. As she drove past, the owner got out of the van with a large rubbish bag, walked over to the Inn and stuffed it into their dustbin.
> 
> There are public bins in the public car park about 150 metres away!



I've just read this again rob so the van in question was not parked but passing by then stopped and put there rubbish in pub bin well that's different to what I first thought. It first read like they were staying in pub car park  I agree with you 200% ferging iceholes they could easily have dumped in pubic bins not in small business that pay for rubbish disposal


----------



## Robmac (Jan 9, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I've just read this again rob so the van in question was not parked but passing by then stopped and put there rubbish in pub bin well that's different to what I first thought. It first read like they were staying in pub car park  I agree with you 200% ferging iceholes they could easily have dumped in pubic bins not in small business that pay for rubbish disposal



No Wully. My wife was driving by the pub and stopped to let somebody reverse out from the car parking spaces on the front. Whilst she was stopped, a bloke got out of a large motorhome on the pub car park, walked across the road and crammed a large rubbish bag into the pub dustbins and then went back to his van. The van had not been there the night before, this was about 12 noon.


----------



## Wully (Jan 9, 2017)

This is fast becoming my biggest overhead getting rid of rubbish we have to separate plastic wood bricks.
All to do with land fill tax if we send a skip full of mixed rubbish to dump they'll take it back to us and charge for the extra transport about extra £150 on top of the original cost of £240 or we get fined £1000
Somebody getting very wealthy on this big scam.


----------



## Wully (Jan 9, 2017)

Robmac said:


> No Wully. My wife was driving by the pub and stopped to let somebody reverse out from the car parking spaces on the front. Whilst she was stopped, a bloke got out of a large motorhome on the pub car park, walked across the road and crammed a large rubbish bag into the pub dustbins and then went back to his van. The van had not been there the night before, this was about 12 noon.



O right rob was this van red and did it say post office on the side. If so that was pat delivering the mail ya dittery fart you'll have to watch that whisky


----------



## Wully (Jan 9, 2017)

All joking aside if your out and about in your van you you will get a wee bit of rubbish it's your rubbish your problem don't make it somebody else's problem how hard is it to put in a propper designated bin or take it home not rocket science. But there's always gonna be one or by the early reading of this thread there just might be a few boneheads who think it's right to go on someone else's property and leave there rubbish.


----------

